
BuckShot iPhone App Sells on eBay for $16K - rpledge
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BuckShot-iPhone-App/110800941869?ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1&ih=001&category=4618&cmd=ViewItem
======
rpledge
More info at [http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/03/developer-sells-iphone-
app-...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/03/developer-sells-iphone-app-on-ebay-
starting-price-1/)

